# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل با zend 2.2

## pourya_comphard

با سلام وعرض خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید محترم
من تازه با zend آشنا شدم ودر zend studio 10.1 کار می کنم
اولین تمرین رو انجام دادم ولی به این ارور رسیدم
علت این ارور چیه؟

Fatal error: Class 'Helloworld\Controller\IndexController' not found in D:\xampp\htdocs\videoproject\videoproject\vendor\Z  F2\library\Zend\ServiceManager\AbstractPluginManag  er.php  on  line 170

----------

